# What caliber can I use to hunt hogs on WMA?



## outdoorman

After deer season, what caliber can I carry on Georgia WMAs to hunt hogs?
I know small game season will still be in so I want to know can I carry my sks and a 357 revolver for hogs on a WMA?


----------



## fishtail

No.



Only small game weapons


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck

Actually yes.

You can use center fire calibers as long as bobcat season is in.  

Also, some WMA open up in March for coyote hunting, and allow centerfires.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

*rules say*

the rules say that because wild hogs are not a "game species" they are considered "incidental" harvesting that you would do on a WMA while hunting some other game that is in-season there.  So you have to have a firearm that is legal for the type of game other hunters will be using for the game that's open at that time on that WMA.

That leaves us with--  shotguns with small birdshot?
.22LR and .22 magnum?  I suppose a .22 magnum with a 40-grain CCI Maxi Mag would work on most pigs at close range...


----------



## bfriendly

Ramblin Wreck Red Neck said:


> Actually yes.
> 
> You can use center fire calibers as long as bobcat season is in.
> 
> Also, some WMA open up in March for coyote hunting, and allow centerfires.



Really?!? 

UHNOOOOO!

If you read under the Coyote hunt dates(March 1-19) it says CLEARLY, Small games weapons ONLY!



Outdoorsman,

Get a regs book from Walmart and read it.....You can Hunt Hogs on WMA during ANY season(unless otherwise noted), but you MUST USE APPROPRIATE firearm for whatever season is in.........
If there is NO season, you Cannot be out there Hunting at all.


----------



## bfriendly

BTW-dont wait til after Deer season.....if you see one enjoy killing and grilling!!


----------



## bdrpp

This is why Im looking for some private land... sigh


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck

YESSSSS you are correct

Coyote hunts are small game weapons only.  Like seriously.


----------



## Matt Jones

GunnSmokeer said:


> the rules say that because wild hogs are not a "game species" they are considered "incidental" harvesting that you would do on a WMA while hunting some other game that is in-season there.  So you have to have a firearm that is legal for the type of game other hunters will be using for the game that's open at that time on that WMA.
> 
> That leaves us with--  shotguns with small birdshot?
> .22LR and .22 magnum?  I suppose a .22 magnum with a 40-grain CCI Maxi Mag would work on most pigs at close range...



you forgot muzzle loaders.


----------



## C.Killmaster

bfriendly said:


> Really?!?
> 
> UHNOOOOO!
> 
> If you read under the Coyote hunt dates(March 1-19) it says CLEARLY, Small games weapons ONLY!
> .



That only applies to about half of the coyote hunts, the other half allow any legal weapon including center-fire.


----------



## bfriendly

C.Killmaster said:


> That only applies to about half of the coyote hunts, the other half allow any legal weapon including center-fire.



No doubt...I had not seen that. SWEEETT!!

Its only a week long at Dawson Forest but it says Hogs can be taken too

Thats like a week long special hog/Coyote Hunt! 
Gonna have to take that ride up there with the cannon. I just dont know it very well.


----------



## Danny Leigh

C.Killmaster said:


> That only applies to about half of the coyote hunts, the other half allow any legal weapon including center-fire.



Charlie, what is your take on using centerfire weapons during small game season when bobcat/fox season is open? The regs say that you can hunt bobcat/fox during small game dates unless it says otherwise under each WMA. 

Thanks


----------



## rosewood

The regs were recently changed to allow centerfire for bobs.  The change started this year I believe.

From the Eregulations website for GADNR regs.

"Bobcat & Fox

Hunting with dogs allowed. Bobcats and foxes may be hunted with small game firearms or centerfire firearms of .17 caliber or larger"

So if bobs and foxes are in season, you can use centerfire or small game firearms.  I skimmed the WMA specific section and didn't see anything stating otherwise for WMAs.


----------



## chasinggreenheads

Have you tried using a 12 gauge with the new
Hevishot HeviHog slugs?


----------



## 35 Whelen

Page 43 Regulation booklet:

Q: What weapons may be used to hunt feral hog on a WMA?

A: Feral hogs are not a game species and are considered incidental take 
during any hunt on a WMA (except during Special Hog Hunts). This 
means that you must use the legal weapons for the specific game species 
for which the WMA is open. So, if a WMA is open for small game then 
you may only use legal weapons for small game if you intend to hunt for 
feral hogs. Muzzleloaders and archery equipment are legal during small 
game and turkey seasons. However, during Special Hog Hunts only, you 
may use any legal firearm.
Electronic calls may be used for feral hog. Night hunting and baiting 
are prohibited on WMAs.


----------



## bfriendly

35 Whelen said:


> Page 43 Regulation booklet:
> 
> Q: What weapons may be used to hunt feral hog on a WMA?
> 
> A: Feral hogs are not a game species and are considered incidental take
> during any hunt on a WMA (except during Special Hog Hunts). This
> means that you must use the legal weapons for the specific game species
> for which the WMA is open. So, if a WMA is open for small game then
> you may only use legal weapons for small game if you intend to hunt for
> feral hogs. Muzzleloaders and archery equipment are legal during small
> game and turkey seasons. However, during Special Hog Hunts only, you
> may use any legal firearm.
> Electronic calls may be used for feral hog. Night hunting and baiting
> are prohibited on WMAs.



Thats the way we are reading it, but the Bobcat/Fox issue is where it turns grey again. 
What if I am intending to hunt Bobcat, but I see a Pig? I will most certainly under the "Incidental Take" clause shoot the pig; and should be within legal rights. 

I am using a .22 mag anywho so It would not apply to me. But, if someone is within there legal right to carry their Centerfire, then I would like to know............besides, I just might decide to hunt Bobcats with Slugs in my shotgun and incidentally take a Pig, given the chance


----------



## bdrpp

I got a smaller pig with a 22 last week, ran about 30-40 yards then fell over. had my .44 mag revolver on my hip for "self defence".


----------



## seriadlata

I use muzzle loader...


----------



## rosewood

Not sure a slug is considered small game weapon.  Don't think buck shot is either, but not sure how they rule on that.


----------



## Danny Leigh

rosewood said:


> Not sure a slug is considered small game weapon.  Don't think buck shot is either, but not sure how they rule on that.



They're not... limited to #2 shot or smaller


----------



## kvfalcon

When Furbearers are in season you can hunt with any centerfire weapon .17 caliber and larger. If hunting during Small Game season your options are limited. Just get a .17 HMR or .22 Mag and you can hunt coyotes and hogs for more than half of the year. There are plenty of videos of people harvesting hogs with .22 LR in Texas. A good scope and a little practice, that's all you need.


----------



## rosewood

Well, I guess technically since a shotgun is centerfire, then slugs or buckshot qualifies then.  Not sure that was the intent of the reg though.  DNR may not have thought that angle through.


----------



## rosewood

You may be able to kill hogs with a rimfire, but it takes a well placed shot.  I shot a hog clean through the head Saturday, went in above the right eye and came out about middle way down the neck on the left side.  Shot with a 7mm 132 grain lead bullet at about 2300fps.  He ran a good 50 yards before expiring.  I have shot them in the head with a .22lr at point blank range and watched them get up afterwards.


----------



## justknight

*Gray area on night hunting*



35 Whelen said:


> Page 43 Regulation booklet:
> 
> Q: What weapons may be used to hunt feral hog on a WMA?
> 
> A: Feral hogs are not a game species and are considered incidental take
> during any hunt on a WMA (except during Special Hog Hunts). This
> means that you must use the legal weapons for the specific game species
> for which the WMA is open. So, if a WMA is open for small game then
> you may only use legal weapons for small game if you intend to hunt for
> feral hogs. Muzzleloaders and archery equipment are legal during small
> game and turkey seasons. However, during Special Hog Hunts only, you
> may use any legal firearm.
> Electronic calls may be used for feral hog. Night hunting and baiting
> are prohibited on WMAs.



http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/13gahd/general-wma-regulations/
Under furbearers section it says
"Furbearers: Raccoons, opossum, foxes and bobcats may be hunted within statewide seasons during small game and furbearer dates, unless otherwise specified in the WMA listings. Furbearers may not be hunted during firearms deer hunts. Night hunting is allowed, unless otherwise specified. Hunters must pick up their dogs by 12 noon on the day following the hunt. Electronic calls are prohibited."

This clearly states that you can night hunt for furbearers, so if season is in for bobcats, foxes you could use high caliber rifle at night to hunt hogs, if asked you were just hunting for foxes or bobcats and happened to see a hog 
If i'm wrong please let me know as this is listed under General WMA regulations.


----------



## 35 Whelen

justknight said:


> http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/13gahd/general-wma-regulations/
> Under furbearers section it says
> "Furbearers: Raccoons, opossum, foxes and bobcats may be hunted within statewide seasons during small game and furbearer dates, unless otherwise specified in the WMA listings. Furbearers may not be hunted during firearms deer hunts. Night hunting is allowed, unless otherwise specified. Hunters must pick up their dogs by 12 noon on the day following the hunt. Electronic calls are prohibited."
> 
> This clearly states that you can night hunt for furbearers, so if season is in for bobcats, foxes you could use high caliber rifle at night to hunt hogs, if asked you were just hunting for foxes or bobcats and happened to see a hog
> If i'm wrong please let me know as this is listed under General WMA regulations.



Also clearly stated for hogs is "Night hunting and baiting are prohibited on WMA's."


----------



## justknight

35 Whelen said:


> Also clearly stated for hogs is "Night hunting and baiting are prohibited on WMA's."


That's why you say you're hunting for fox, or bobcat


----------



## 35 Whelen

justknight said:


> That's why you say you're hunting for fox, or bobcat



If you have a dead hog in your possession you can say you were hunting fox or bobcat all you want, however I believe you would still be fined.


----------



## rosewood

Some how, with the current hog problem we are experiencing in the state, I bet most GWs will let you slide as long as you are legal otherwise.


----------



## justknight

rosewood said:


> Some how, with the current hog problem we are experiencing in the state, I bet most GWs will let you slide as long as you are legal otherwise.



I asked GW day before yesterday and he said they wouldn't consider it incidental if hog was killed at night. He was grinning after I asked that so it didn't seem like it was the first time someone asked him or he knew I was trying to create a loophole.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter

SO if it is taken during the day it would be incidental and ok?


----------



## Wrangler Hunter

I called today and asked.  I specifically asked about fox season and center fire weapons.  I was told that as long as the hog is taken with a legal weapon  for the game in season, then it is considered an incidental kill.


----------



## ben300win

Call mister green jeans for. The area you want to hunt. Explain to him the grey area. Take down officers name and phone number and date you called. Did this same thing for oaky woods last year. The person I talked to said it was ok to use center fire as long as bobcat season was open. Btw a 17 HMR will do the trick on hogs that aren't spooked. Neck shot.


----------



## gaunited

Just saw and read this article. 
http://onlineathens.com/sports/outdoors/2015-01-08/best-places-hunt-hogs-around-georgia


Thankfully, the hunting regulations continue to make it easier for those wanting to kill hogs. Recent changes now make it legal to shoot bobcats and foxes with .17 caliber and larger centerfire rifles during fox and bobcat season, which started Dec. 1, 2014 and runs through Feb. 28, 2015. This new statewide regulation also applies to WMAs. So, those hunting bobcat or fox on a WMA can do so with a centerfire rifle, and hogs may also be taken with these same firearms. 


Still a little confuse about using centerfire for fox/bobcat. Anyone had any luck getting a clear answer from DNR?


----------



## Doboy

gaunited said:


> Just saw and read this article.
> http://onlineathens.com/sports/outdoors/2015-01-08/best-places-hunt-hogs-around-georgia
> 
> 
> Thankfully, the hunting regulations continue to make it easier for those wanting to kill hogs. Recent changes now make it legal to shoot bobcats and foxes with .17 caliber and larger centerfire rifles during fox and bobcat season, which started Dec. 1, 2014 and runs through Feb. 28, 2015. This new statewide regulation also applies to WMAs. So, those hunting bobcat or fox on a WMA can do so with a centerfire rifle, and hogs may also be taken with these same firearms.
> 
> 
> Still a little confuse about using centerfire for fox/bobcat. Anyone had any luck getting a clear answer from DNR?




So,,, Now I'm getting more confused!
I'm coming down from Ohio for a week or two & was wondering what I'm allowed to hunt with,,,, & I was also told that I do not need a Ga hunting license to shoot a pig on private property?
How would that fox/bobcat deal work for me?


----------



## Dyrewulf

Side note... has anyone actually seen a centerfire cartridge UNDER .17?  I mean, I'm sure somebody has necked down a .17 to fire finishing nail by now


----------



## bearhunter39

Doboy said:


> So,,, Now I'm getting more confused!
> I'm coming down from Ohio for a week or two & was wondering what I'm allowed to hunt with,,,, & I was also told that I do not need a Ga hunting license to shoot a pig on private property?
> How would that fox/bobcat deal work for me?


Yes you can use a center fire weapon  as long as it has a fur bearer season ,I called dnr today and talked with Sgt. Keener badge#128 he said it is legal. I don't know about the license part of it.


----------



## Living Proof

Doboy said:


> So,,, Now I'm getting more confused!
> I'm coming down from Ohio for a week or two & was wondering what I'm allowed to hunt with,,,, & I was also told that I do not need a Ga hunting license to shoot a pig on private property?
> How would that fox/bobcat deal work for me?



 If you're shooting hogs on private property you can use any weapon you want all year long, the fur bearer rules are used to shoot hogs on WMA's....LP


----------

